# Parts needed for prewar CWC hang tank bicycle



## CWCMAN (Mar 2, 2014)

I would be interested in buying a paisley/tear drop chain guard and the correct truss rods for my CWC bicycle (blue/red one pictured). The other bicycle is not mine, just posting for the example of chain guard and truss rods needed.

If anyone can help out, please let me know.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a paisley guard for sale let me get a picture for you. I will post it tomorrow night after work.
Frank


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks Frank, I would be interested. Please post pictures on this thread.

Is it for a straight lower bar bicycle like mine?

Eddie


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm also looking to buy the correct truss rods and a Delta or EA Lab horn button like pictured.

Please let me know what you have.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2014)

What year is your bike?


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 5, 2014)

Based on the serial# it's a 1938


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 5, 2014)

*switch*

I think I have a horn button I will send pics to your email and I can ship with the paisley guard.
What is wrong with the one in your tank.
Frank


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 5, 2014)

The inner spring seemed to of come loose, now the button is kinda dangling. Probably easier to replace then to attempt fixing?


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 6, 2014)

*horn button*

Here is a pic of the horn button and I tested it for continuity with a multi-meter
Electrical components that are 75+years old and working are hard to come by.
$40 and I can ship with guard. Let me know what your thinking.
Frank


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Frank,
 Yes I will take it. I'll paypal when I get home.

Do you have the truss rods and/or the braced drop stand correct for my 38 CWC 

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 6, 2014)

What kind of fork does your bike have? Is it the "Flying V" style?
Frank


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm also looking to buy any piece of literature or catalogs depicting this prewar CWC hang tank bicycle. Original or quality copies.

In all my years of collecting, I have seen less then five examples of this rare bicycles, (four to be exact, including my bike) and no literature pertaining to this prewar CWC. Rare indeed!

Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------

